# My Gelding



## creeky-bil (Oct 31, 2007)

this is my bay tb gelding
hope you like him


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gryffin Designs said:


> Very handsome boy!


 :lol: Just what I was going to say. Very kind face and eyes too. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he's gorgeous & VERY handsome 
He looks like sucha sweetie!


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

he has such a nice face and adorable eyes! very handsome


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a handsome fella! What do you do with him?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

handsome guy, with a kind face


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, he looks like a lovebug. What's his name?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

handsome boy.


----------



## Quence (Jan 6, 2009)

nice looking tb!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread is very old guys


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Aww, such a sweet face!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very sweet looking boy! 
He's actually got a pretty head for a Thoroughbed! LD


----------

